# A gap in hyde feathers?



## Minizoo (Nov 22, 2016)

I know I post allot but there's a slight gap in Hyde's face feathers...I don't know what to call them I've been watching it for a few days doesn't seem like mites we've had that before from what I'm assuming was due to poorly packaged food that I didn't think nothing of till a vet tech friend of mine said to check the packaging better from now on I actually won't buy food or anything from that store anymore

When we had mites it progressed quickly in the course of a few days and this hasn't changed at all two of my budgies had to be separated because of fighting after a cage mate died I'm wondering if it wasn't from that 

Also took some advice from this page seeing a massive turn around in behavior in my birds this is the second time Hyde stayed on my fingers in a year and he wasn't quick to jump down beyond happy 

Any thoughts on the gap? He did molt a few months ago so I don't think it's that


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not seeing any missing feathers on the face nor any signs of mites. 
If you mean the gap right below the tip of the beak, that's perfectly normal and part of the budgie's anatomy.
Also on the left side and right above the cere, there seems to be a tiny spot where feathers may be missing and this is not cause for concern as the feathers in that area will grow back.
Your budgie's overall condition as far as plumage goes is quite good.


----------



## Minizoo (Nov 22, 2016)

Thank you the small space right above his care is what I was concerned about seems as if there's a little space there he's not one to sit still for a picture for very long so that was the best shot that I got just not all of my budgies have that so I was wondering but if it's a normal thing I won't hassle him too much about getting his picture taken


----------

